
Tech care of elders - nishantvyas
https://www.wired.com/story/digital-puppy-seniors-nursing-homes/
======
nishantvyas
I really liked the CareCoach approach for solving, probably, one of the most
profound problem of care taking. Good way of giving the human touch to AI.
Also intelligently lowering the bar of AI expectations thru an Pet avatar...

I’ve never used or know someone who has any experience using it but reading
the article makes me think they must be doing a decent job...

